# English, German and French-speaking graduate seeking employment in Coimbra area



## Nettie83 (Sep 15, 2010)

Evening All,

I am a native speaker of English with a BA Joint Honours degree in French and German, and am currently seeking employment in the Coimbra area. In addition to working within multilingual IT, customer service and administration-based roles, I have extensive experience of teaching English, French and German to people of all ages, including children. I would, therefore, consider any position based upon my previous experience, in addition to any childcare roles where native-level English is required. I am also able to offer a full web-design, marketing and translation service in English, French and German.

I have my own transport and would be willing to commute up to an hour (each way) for the right position.

I look forward to hearing from you!

Nettie


----------

